# Trying to identify a tiny Bird



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I wish this were an emergency...but, this little one persihed in less than an hour of being brought here.

It appears to me to ba an adult, possibly a young adult.

Tail seems full length for their scale and size.

I think they may have had Canker, as there are yellow urate build up around the Vent.

I am wondering what Species this is - I have never seen so tiny a Bird around here before.

Weight is barely 3 Grammes, and, they are mostly Feathers as far as the scale of their appearence...possibly having lost weight from illness.

There is a line of demarkation visible in the Tail siggesting a period of malnutrition when the Tail was about 2/5ths grown...not noticable in this image.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, that's so sad, I'm sorry.
I have alot of those in my hedge and shrubs - very tiny. I think their some sort of sparrow. The dull brown colored are the females.
I was mowing the lawn yesterday and found one of their nests under a shrub on the ground (empty) - it was no more than 3" in diameter!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Waynette,
Any chance you can get a picture of a healthy one? What color are the males? It sure looks very small.
Hugh


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it may be a juvenile Verdin, not 100% sure but here is a link to some info and if you scroll down a pic of a juvenile. interesting. sorry it died.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...din+juvenile+bird&hl=en&sa=X&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it's a bush tit.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.seattleaudubon.org/birdweb/bird_details.aspx?id=332


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> I think it's a bush tit.


I was thinking that too, as they are on the same page as the Verdin in me bird book.. just picked the Verdin as the juvie has yellow on the bill and creamish under the chin as the pic shows of this one...hummmmm. interesting cute little birds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They come through my yard fall and spring in large flocks. They are really adorable.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...thanks Everyone.

Charis, I believe you are correct...the images and description for the Bush Tit seem to fit well.


I had never seen one here before.


Phil
Lv


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

AWWW poor lil thing


----------

